# Help need urgent repair to HWH hydraulic levellers



## 94685 (May 1, 2005)

HELP WANTED NEED URGENT REPAIR OF HWH HYDRALIC LEVELLING
JACKS, DOES ANYONE NO ANY WON WHO COULD REPAIR THEM??
I AM CURRENTL IN SPAIN NEAR CADIZ, I KNOW ITS UNLIKLEY.
I AM BACK TO UK IN MARCH, ANYONE RECOMMEND A RV MECHANIC
OR COMPANY WHO COULD REPAIR?? :lol:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

What's the problem?


----------



## 94685 (May 1, 2005)

THINK FAULT IS WITH CONTROL BOX?. ALSO ONE OF THE JACKS WONT GO DOWN, MANAGED TO GET THREE DOWN, BUT THEY WOULDNT GO UP
HAD RELEASE THEM MANUALLY BY DRIANING OUT THE FLUID? ALSO GOT A FUSE THAT KEEPS POPING??


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Regret I'm not mechanically minded enough to solve your problem and don't know anywhere in Spain. I thought the return was purely passive and due to the springs?
In the UK there are a number of main dealers like Travelworld 0845 230 5033 and Westcroft 01902 731324 but I think you may be better off with one of the smaller companies like 
Dave's Motorhome Services -01543 570796 or 07968 429111 who operates a mobile servicing and maintenance service
Logical Automotive Solutions (Northampton) 01604 861999
West Midlands American Vehicles (Wolverhampton) 01902 798840
Mobile RV maintenance (Witney) 01993 851828
or Linda (LC 1962) on this Forum at Stateside Tuning 01608 812438

Another possibility is to put your question to the Class A forum at Woodalls in the USA - I have often found the thousands of members there have the answer and are always keen to help.
http://www.woodalls.com/forums/index.cfm/fuseaction/listings/CFB/1/forum/22.cfm


----------



## 94685 (May 1, 2005)

many thanks for your advice! looks like i will have to wait till when i get back to the uk :roll:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi again. I found that HWH operate an email trouble-shooting response service from the USA here is the page:
http://www.hwhcorp.com/diagnose2.html


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

and they have a European Office might be worth a call to see if they can give advice over the phone or know of someone close to you.
http://www.hwhcorp.com/hwheurope.html
also check out the main web page
http://www.hwhcorp.com


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

If you don't get sorted before your return to the UK you could do a lot worse than giving Duncan a call. He frequents this forum and goes under the moniker of damondunc.

If you want his number visit his website:

Star Spangled Spanner

Best of all, he can come to you!

Regards
Bryan


----------

